# TBG Northern Zone Shoot at Bent Bow Farms -  May 21th, 2016 Flyer and Info Added



## chenryiv (Apr 19, 2016)

**Please mark you calendar and plan to join us for our annual Northern Zone Shoot on May 21th at Bent Bow Farms in Ranger, Ga.    If you've never attended, this one's is a must.   Former TBG President Joe Coots and his family have blessed us again with the use of their beautiful property located in the foothills of the North Georgia Mountains.  2 courses will be laid out with plenty of uphill and downhill shots simulating actually hunting situations.

Course setup will be on May 7th.


Jeff and I will keep you posted with future updates


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 19, 2016)

This is always a good one! Can't wait.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 19, 2016)

Are we all bringing food as usual?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 20, 2016)

Dennis always thinking about eating. Me too!


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 20, 2016)

Dennis said:


> Are we all bringing food as usual?



Yessir. Pot luck lunch.


----------



## handfull (Apr 25, 2016)

Guys,

This looks awesome and nearby.  Newbies to trad welcome?  Do I need to join anything to come along?  Full day event?  Would love to meet some of you guys.

Randy


----------



## Dennis (Apr 25, 2016)

Come on down anybody shooting a trad bow or anybody wanting to get into it is welcome. Great people and food a all day event


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 26, 2016)

Set up day will be Saturday, May 7.
This day is as much fun as the shoot. It generally takes us about 3 hours or so to set both courses, then it is time for a great lunch, (prepared by Kim), then we will need to shoot through the courses and check the stake placements and such.
Good times and please let me know if you can make, and would like to, help us set the courses.
Thanks


----------



## Todd Cook (May 4, 2016)

Setup help would be most appreciated.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 4, 2016)

Going to try and make the shoot this year...... Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Barebowyer (May 4, 2016)

I wish I was closer and some shoots would happen on a Sunday instead of Saturdays all of the time.  I would be happy to help but I work almost every Saturday or get off at 7am after 12 hrs.  Y'all have a blast and shoot straight!!


----------



## Todd Cook (May 7, 2016)

The course is set. 2 of them actually. 40 targets total. Plenty challenging but not too bad. A couple long shots but most are under 20. Thanks so much to Jeff, Tomi,Al,James,Dennis,Chrispen, and my son Ethan for the help setting up. Y'all try to make this one. Gonna be a good one.


----------



## Dennis (May 7, 2016)

It's gonna be a great shoot come on out its my favorite shoot of the year


----------



## pine nut (May 8, 2016)

Dennis said:


> It's gonna be a great shoot come on out its my favorite shoot of the year



Well said Dennis and it is mine too!


----------



## Al33 (May 8, 2016)

Yes sir, two great courses ready and waiting. Just  a reminder, the woods are full of poison ivy so be sure to take necessary preventive measures for yourself and any kids coming.


----------



## dutchman (May 9, 2016)

Al33 said:


> Yes sir, two great courses ready and waiting. Just  a reminder, the woods are full of poison ivy so be sure to take necessary preventive measures for yourself and any kids coming.



In other words, learn to properly identify poison ivy and then pay attention to what you're doing and stay out of it.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 9, 2016)

dutchman said:


> In other words, learn to properly identify poison ivy and then pay attention to what you're doing and stay out of it.



Roger that. it is out there. These are woods and it is springtime. Leaves of 3, leave me be. We skipped a few sets -ups normally used because of the poison ivy.

Great courses. I am sure you all will enjoy shooting them.
20 targets on both which include the signature finish of 2 targets from one stake. Hog, goat then Cecil the lion, long, longer and even longer.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 9, 2016)

dutchman said:


> In other words, learn to properly identify poison ivy and then pay attention to what you're doing and stay out of it.



Lt. d.man...you got magic salve.


----------



## Gordief (May 9, 2016)

don't forget the ever-present... TICK


----------



## chenryiv (May 17, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Lt. d.man...you got magic salve.



Negatory, there B. Dugg. I just learned at an early age to ID it and stay out of it...


----------



## Jake Allen (May 20, 2016)

We will be at it; rain or shine!
The extended forecast says Shine, with a high of 78! 

See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Dennis (May 20, 2016)

Weather looks good


----------



## Clipper (May 20, 2016)

I had planned on making this shoot for the last couple of months.  My daughter decided to paint the house they just bought tomorrow before moving in, so I won't make it.  I will be thinking about you guys flinging arrows while I paint.  Have fun.


----------



## dpoole (May 21, 2016)

pine nut said:


> Well said Dennis and it is mine too!



and I thought you liked us at SGTP


----------



## pine nut (May 22, 2016)

SGTP is my favorite too! LOL I have many favorites!


----------

